# Λατινικά και προκατάληψη



## AoratiMelani (May 8, 2012)

Το βίντεο του Μιχαλολιάκου φαντάζομαι πολλοί θα το είδαν, και άλλοι τόσοι θα πρόσεξαν το veni, vidi, vici. 
Δεν ξέρω ωστόσο πόσοι αντιληφθηκαν τον σχολιασμό της προφοράς του ρητού αυτού. 
Έγραψα ένα σχετικό αρθράκι, θα με συγχωρήσετε ελπίζω που θα το λινκάρω απλώς χωρίς να το μεταφέρω - για διάφορους λόγους δυσκολεύομαι λιγάκι αυτή τη στιγμή να το κάνω. Ήθελα πάντως να το ποστάρω εδώ για να το συζητήσουμε, γιατί κι εγώ η ίδια το έγραψα με επιφύλαξη - μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, και θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες, κυρίως για τα λατινικά, τα οποία δεν κατέχω, αλλά και για το θέμα της προκατάληψης.

Ίσως είναι σκόπιμο να λινκάρω και το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου για το εγέρθητοι, μια που άπτεται του θέματος κατά ένα γενικό τρόπο, αν και όχι άμεσα.

Ελπίζω να είναι κατάλληλο το σημείο που ποστάρισα, και ελπίζω ότι δεν το έχει ήδη ποστάρει κανείς (στην οποία περίπτωση παρακαλώ να το μεταφέρετε ή διαγράψετε αναλόγως).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 8, 2012)

'Ενα σχόλιο για το εγέρθητι (που πάει πακέτο με το βένι-βίντι-βίκι):

Γίνεται ολόκληρη κουβέντα γύρω από το αν το είπε σωστά το παλικάρι, και σε περίπτωση που το είπε σωστά, αν το εννοούσε σωστά, δηλαδή με γιώτα στο τέλος, ή το εννοούσε λάθος, με όμικρον γιώτα. Παιδιά μου συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα. Εδώ έχουμε ολόκληρη κάμηλο να καταπιούμε, οι κώνωπες μας μάραναν;


Δηλαδή αν όλοι οι Χρυσαυγίτες ήξεραν τέλεια λατινικά κι ελληνικά, αρχαία και νέα, δεν θα είχαμε κανένα πρόβλημα με την ιδεολογία και με την συμπεριφορά τους; Και αντίστροφα: το πρόβλημα δηλαδή το έχουμε επειδή ίσως κάνουν φραστικά λάθη;

Δεν λέω πως δεν πρέπει να συζητηθεί το θέμα - και μάλιστα σε ένα μπλογκ όπως του Σαραντάκου, που ασχολείται με γλωσσικά θέματα - αλλά μην χάσουμε και την ουσία του πράγματος συζητώντας γι' αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

Εγώ, όταν άρχισε να προφέρει το ρητό, περίμενα να δω αν θα πει _βίκι_ ή _βίτσι_. Βέβαια, αυτή είναι η μισή αλήθεια, καθώς το "v" -και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος- προφερόταν περίπου σαν το αγγλικό "w"· τουλάχιστον την εποχή του ρητού.

Όσο για το εγέρθητοι και τα ρέστα, είναι μέρος της ουσίας. Γιατί το ότι ο αρχαιοελληνικός πολιτισμός που τάχα μου φέρει η ΧΑ, είναι μόνο μια επίφαση και πρέπει να απαξιωθεί στην κοινή γνώμη. Αυτός που ψηφίζει ΧΑ γιατί διαφυλάσσει την κληρονομιά και τα νάματα απατάται.


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2012)

Πρέπει,πάντως, να επισημάνω (με μεγάλη μου λύπη μια και λειτουργεί προς υπεράσπιση του εν λόγω υποκειμένου) ότι στη σχολική διδασκαλία των λατινικών όλα τα "c" προφέρονταν (και φαντάζομαι προφέρονται) ως "κ".

[Έδιτ: ζητώ συγγνώμη από την Αόρατη Μελάνη που έγραψα σχόλιο χωρίς να διαβάσω το ποστ της, στο οποίο τεκμηριώνει ακριβώς αυτή την άποψη. Ντεζολέ...]


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

Προτού αρχίσουν να προσβάλλουν τις πολιτικές και κοινωνικές αρχές μου, οι τύποι αυτοί προσβάλλουν την αισθητική μου. Μπήκα κι εγώ στον πειρασμό να σχολιάσω το στρατιωτικό παράγγελμα και το βίκι επειδή το είπε σωστά, αν και αφού πρώτα συμβουλεύτηκε το χαρτί του… Ωστόσο, όλη αυτή η στρατοκρατική ατμόσφαιρα, το ύφος του Μιχαλολιάκου και η χροιά της φωνής του που θυμίζουν τον δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλο, δεν με αφήνουν να τους σχολιάσω ψύχραιμα. Η απαισιότητα της ύπαρξής τους μού βγάζει τα πιο αρνητικά μου συναισθήματα και παύω κι εγώ να είμαι εγώ. Οπότε εγώ μέχρι εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να ψηφιστεί και στην Ελλάδα νόμος που απαγορεύει τον νεο-Ναζισμό -- όπως στη Γερμανία.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

Στην Ελλάδα αυτός ο νόμος θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη ψηφιστεί από το '45.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2012)

Η νομική απαγόρευση, ειδικά τώρα, θα ήταν μεγάλο ατόπημα. 

Για την προφορά των λατινικών δεν έχω άποψη, αλλά κι εγώ βίκι θα το έλεγα το ρητό γιατί έτσι το πρωτοάκουσα πιτσιρίκι. Και γενικότερα στo ζήτημα των λατινικών συμφώνων θυμάμαι τη σκηνή από την ταινία Goodbye Mr Chips όπου ο καθηγητής λέει ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν τα παιδιά θα λένε κίκερο ή τσίτσερο τον Κικέρωνα, γιατί το ίδιο θα τον ξεχάσουν φεύγοντας από το σχολείο.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

Τα μαθήματα για την προφορά τού _vici_ λέγονται *Vicipaedia*; :)


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> 'Ενα σχόλιο για το εγέρθητι (που πάει πακέτο με το βένι-βίντι-βίκι):
> 
> Γίνεται ολόκληρη κουβέντα γύρω από το αν το είπε σωστά το παλικάρι, και σε περίπτωση που το είπε σωστά, αν το εννοούσε σωστά, δηλαδή με γιώτα στο τέλος, ή το εννοούσε λάθος, με όμικρον γιώτα.


Βασικά, είπε ή εγέρθητω ή εγέρθουτω


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2012)

Όσον αφορά την πρόταση της Αλεξάνδρας, θα συμφωνήσω εν προκειμένω με την SBE. Τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή τυχόν απαγόρευση θα ηρωοποιήσει τους αλήτες. Η απαγόρευση θα μπορούσε να συζητηθεί τις δεκαετίες του '80 και του '90, όταν η ΧΑ ήταν ένα ένα γκρουπούσκουλο με δύο δράκες οπαδών σε Κυψέλη/ Πλ. Αμερικής και Θησείο. Τώρα πρέπει να πολεμήσουμε τους νεοναζί με άλλα μέσα. Και κυρίως να αναλογισθούμε πόσων συμβατικών κομμάτων ο λόγος και τα έργα (για αυτά που άσκησαν εξουσία) έχει ολισθήσει στο προνομιακό πεδίο της ακροδεξιάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2012)

Ρε παιδιά, τι το συζητάμε; Σαφέστατα και δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει απαγόρευση αυτήν την στιγμή, αμέσως μετά την εκλογή της ΧΑ από τον λαό. Θα ήταν άκρως αντιδημοκρατική ακύρωση. Ένας τέτοιος νόμος θα έπρεπε να έχει ψηφιστεί δεκαετίες πριν ή με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, στο μέλλον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2012)

Το άλλο λατινικό που έπαιξε σήμερα στα δελτία (δια στόματος Σόιμπλε) είναι το κλασικό pacta sunt servanda.


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το άλλο λατινικό που έπαιξε σήμερα στα δελτία (δια στόματος Σόιμπλε) είναι το κλασικό pacta sunt servanda.


Τι πρόβλημα έχει η σερβάντα;


----------



## dolphink (May 9, 2012)

Πάντως, μια που μιλάμε και για το περιβόητο "εγέρθητω", μερικές πληροφορίες για το άτομο που το είπε, τον Βουλευτή, πλέον, Γιώργο Γερμενή...:curse:

http://www.fimes.gr/2012/05/giorgos-germenis-kaiadas/


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 9, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Πρέπει,πάντως, να επισημάνω (με μεγάλη μου λύπη μια και λειτουργεί προς υπεράσπιση του εν λόγω υποκειμένου)...


Αυτή η στάση, Ρογήρε, είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την δική μου, και είναι αυτή που προτρέπω τους αναγνώστες μου να τηρήσουν. Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, σωστά το είπε ο άνθρωπος - με βάση βέβαια τα σχολικά λατινικά.



Rogerios said:


> ... ότι στη σχολική διδασκαλία των λατινικών όλα τα "c" προφέρονταν (και φαντάζομαι προφέρονται) ως "κ". [Έδιτ: ζητώ συγγνώμη από την Αόρατη Μελάνη που έγραψα σχόλιο χωρίς να διαβάσω το ποστ της, στο οποίο τεκμηριώνει ακριβώς αυτή την άποψη. Ντεζολέ...]


Μα τι συγγνώμη; Ίσα ίσα χαίρομαι που επιβεβαιώνεις τα λεγόμενά μου (και ν ατα διέψευδες δηλαδή θα χαιρόμουν, αφού κάτι θα μάθαινα...).



Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ, όταν άρχισε να προφέρει το ρητό, περίμενα να δω αν θα πει _βίκι_ ή _βίτσι_. Βέβαια, αυτή είναι η μισή αλήθεια, καθώς το "v" -και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος- προφερόταν περίπου σαν το αγγλικό "w"· τουλάχιστον την εποχή του ρητού.


Καλά κάνεις και το επισημαίνεις. Κι αυτό το αναφέρω στο ποστ μου - αναφέρω όμως επίσης ότι στα σχολικά λατινικά διδάσκεται η προφορά του V ως Β (ελληνικό βήτα) και του C ως K (ελληνικό κάπα), χωρίς εξαιρέσεις. Όπως λέω και στο ποστ μου, ίσως ένας φιλόλογος να είχε πολλά να πει πάνω στο θέμα, αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να έχουμε τέτοιες απαιτήσεις από όλους τους αποφοίτους λυκείου. 



Hellegennes said:


> Όσο για το εγέρθητοι και τα ρέστα, είναι μέρος της ουσίας. Γιατί το ότι ο αρχαιοελληνικός πολιτισμός που τάχα μου φέρει η ΧΑ, είναι μόνο μια επίφαση και πρέπει να απαξιωθεί στην κοινή γνώμη. Αυτός που ψηφίζει ΧΑ γιατί διαφυλάσσει την κληρονομιά και τα νάματα απατάται.


Εδώ μπαίνεις στην ουσία και συμφωνώ μαζί σου.


Η ουσία του ποστ μου είναι ότι, αν έχουμε κάτι να προσάψουμε στον Μιχαλολιάκο και στους Χρυσαυγίτες γενικά, αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να είναι η γνώση των λατινικών και των αρχαίων ελληνικών, αλλά η συμπεριφορά τους και οι συνέπειες της πολιτικής ιδεολογίας τους.

Όχι πως δε θέλω να συζητήσουμε για τα λατινικά και για τις σερβάντες, κάθε άλλο....


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2012)

Να μου κάνετε τη χάρη! Το σωστό είναι Θερβάντες! :twit::twit:


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Να μου κάνετε τη χάρη! Το σωστό είναι Θερβάντες! :twit::twit:


Διάβασε πρώτα τούτο 'δώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7555-Μεταγραφή-ισπανικών, και μετά να σε δω πόσο σίγουρη θα 'σαι για τις ισπανικές προφορές!


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Να μου κάνετε τη χάρη! Το σωστό είναι Θερβάντες! :twit::twit:



¿Qué? Κάπου είχα ακούσει ότι τα παλιά τα χρόνια τον είχαν γράψει και Σερβάντες, αλλά μερικές φορές - όπως βλέπεις - δεν ακούω καλά (Τι; Απ' το άλλο μου αυτί). 
Αν δεν πειθτείς από το θαθουλιθπανόνημα ότι είναι τρελοί (και) αυτοί οι Ιθπανοί, διάβαθε και τουτοδώ να κθέρειθ τι θε περιμένει και πεθ αλεύρι, ο Τομάθ θα θε γυρεύει.


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2012)

daeman said:


> ¿Qué? Κάπου είχα ακούσει ότι τα παλιά τα χρόνια τον είχαν γράψει και Σερβάντες, αλλά μερικές φορές - όπως βλέπεις - δεν ακούω καλά (Τι; Απ' το άλλο μου αυτί).
> Αν δεν πειθτείς από το θαθουλιθπανόνημα ότι είναι τρελοί (και) αυτοί οι Ιθπανοί, διάβαθε και τουτοδώ να κθέρειθ τι θε περιμένει και πεθ αλεύρι, ο Τομάθ θα θε γυρεύει.


Θυγνώμη που άργηθα να απαντήθω. Ήμουνα έκθω και έγιαζα την κοιγιά μου στον ήγιο γιατί είναι πολύ άθπρη. :twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 9, 2012)

ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετο, μήπως όμως ξέρει κανείς γιατί την Isabel Allende την έχουν μεταγράψει Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε; (αντί για Ισαβέλ Αγιέντε, και καλά το Αλιέντε πάει στο διάολο μπορεί κιόλας στο χωριό της να το λέγαν έτσι, άντε και το ΜΠ να το καταπιούμε πες είναι άποψη, αλλά εκείνο εκεί το Ζ δεν παίζει με τίποτα).

Μήπως οι πρώτες μεταφράσεις βιβλίων της έγιναν από καμιά άλλη γλώσσα; (και καλά δεν ήξεραν δε ρώταγαν - δεν θα το ανασκαλέψουμε τώρα αυτό).


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2012)

Νομίζω πως το σενάριο μετάφρασης από άλλη γλώσσα, και κυρίως από τα αγγλικά, παίζει για πολλούς μεγάλους συγγραφείς. Όσο για αυτό που ρωτάς, εδώ έχουν μεταγράψει τον Ζόρζε Αμάντο (που είναι Βραζιλιάνος) _Χόρχε_ Αμάντο, που το χ στα πορτογαλικά δεν υπάρχει καν σαν ήχος.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> το χ στα πορτογαλικά δεν υπάρχει καν σαν ήχος.


Και πώς αναστενάζουν οι Βραζιλιάνες τότε;


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και πώς αναστενάζουν οι Βραζιλιάνες τότε;


Άι, μέου ντjέους!  Και μη με ρωτήσεις πώς το ξέρω


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και πώς αναστενάζουν οι Βραζιλιάνες τότε;



ιαίου, βαβαίου, παπαίου, ιαταταίου, αλιέου, τρισαλιέου σ'λιέου, αϊαϊάου, ώφου! :twit:


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Άι, μέου ντjέους!  Και μη με ρωτήσεις πώς το ξέρω


Μα, δεν θα σε ρωτήσω! Θα βάλουμε την crystal να φτιάξει επιτέλους τον μουσακά που μου χρωστάει και θα σου κουβαληθώ να μου τα πεις ΟΛΑ! 



daeman said:


> ιαίου, βαβαίου, παπαίου, ιαταταίου, αλιέου, τρισαλιέου σ'λιέου, αϊαϊάου, ώφου! :twit:


Έχει Βραζιλία η Θεσσαλία;


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2012)

Βράζ' ου κάμπους, σ'λιέου! Συννιφόκαμα. Αναφανταλιά μ' έρχιτ'...


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
(Κάπου εδώ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτέρας για την ύπαρξή σας -ναι, ακόμα και του Ζάζουλα :twit:)


----------



## Rogerios (May 9, 2012)

Θεϊκό παιχνίδι!:up::clap:

[σόρρυ που μπλέκομαι μολονότι πανάσχετος, αλλά η εκδοχή Α*"ζ"*έντε δεν παίζει για τη Χιλη, έ]


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2012)

Το επίθετο μεταφράστηκε όπως και το όνομα του θείου της που ήταν ήδη γνωστός από τα δελτία ειδήσεων (και που παρεμπιπτόντως, οι δασκάλες μου των Ισπανικών, Ισπανίδες όλες, έτσι θα το πρόφεραν). Το μικρό μάλλον γιατί από τα γαλλικά ξέραμε ήδη καμιά ντουζίνα Ισαβέλλες.


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ άσχετο, μήπως όμως ξέρει κανείς γιατί την Isabel Allende την έχουν μεταγράψει Ιζαμπέλ Αλιέντε;




Τώρα μου θύμισες τον Estació de Paral·lel (deep sigh...  ) με την τελίτσα του στη μέση, για να μη τον λένε Παραγιέλ αλλά Παραλλέλ, (με σαλονικιώτικο, παχιό παχιό Λ)...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το "εγέρθητο/ω" είναι ελληνικά του στρατώνα. Δεν το (στραβο)έμαθε ο χρυσαυγίτης από τους αρχαίους Έλληνες συγγραφείς.



Εσύ γιατί δεν είσαι εγέρθητος; - Χάρι Κλιν






Προσχή! Να ηδονίζεται το έδαφος.


----------

